# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  [MEDIA] - "FEVER" - Synopsis and Teaser poster! - Oh My Gore !

## Dream Guide Team

*[MEDIA] - "FEVER" - Synopsis and Teaser poster!**Oh My Gore !*The plot of "FEVER" takes place in the ethereal world of lucid dreams. In a *lucid dream*, the dreamer is aware that he is dreaming and can actively participate in and manipulate imaginary experiences in the dream environment. Jessica has never dreamed *...**and more »*

----------

